# First Video Game Owned



## McMurphy (Sep 5, 2004)

_What was the very first video game you ever owned?_

For me, it was Frogger on the Atari 400 system.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Sep 5, 2004)

I actually had a batch of games for my sleek Atari 800XL (Yeah that's twice the power of your machine lol).  I believe that Frogger was one of the games in that batch, along with Spyhunter, Pogotron, Gauntlet, and afew others.  I spent most of my time playing Spyhunter and Pogotron.


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 6, 2004)

My first was Moonlander (I think that was its name) on the ZX81. 
You had to land an 'A' on to a row of 'B's.....err......does that count as a video game?........


----------



## McMurphy (Sep 6, 2004)

Lacedaemonian said:
			
		

> I actually had a batch of games for my sleek Atari 800XL (Yeah that's twice the power of your machine lol).


Not to mention that you had the FUNCTIONAL keyboard.  The Atari 400's keyboard was the flat surface type.  A person had to make an extra effort to press a button, making quick homerow typing impossible.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 6, 2004)

First computer was a Spectrum 48k - not sure what the first game was exactly, but the first I remember playing properly was Knightlore by Ultimate.


----------



## ravenus (Sep 7, 2004)

Mario Bros. on the Nintendo Samurai 8-bit console.


----------



## Morning Star (Sep 7, 2004)

Well...it wasnt mine to own exactly...but I remember playing games on a machine that took little cassette tapes. How many old consoles did that? Could it have been a Spectrum? I just remember my big sister made me cry so my old man and I played video games to cheer me up. I was like 3 or 4 or something.


----------



## ravenus (Sep 7, 2004)

Morning Star said:
			
		

> Well...it wasnt mine to own exactly...but I remember playing games on a machine that took little cassette tapes. How many old consoles did that?


A cousin of mine had a Commodore which used tapes to keep games and stuff.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 7, 2004)

So did the Spectrum 48k.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Sep 7, 2004)

As did the Atari 800XL and the old Amstrads.


----------



## Morning Star (Sep 7, 2004)

I'll have to ask the old man when I get the chance.


----------



## scalem X (Sep 7, 2004)

I guess I'm to old for this conversation, but I remember beating my sister in an old pc game called; Bang Bang. You had 2 canons in a 2-D landscape and a wind speed and you had to type in the angle and the strength of your shot (turn based off course) and if you hit the other's cannon you've won. Woohoo


----------



## McMurphy (Sep 7, 2004)

*Angles*



			
				scalem X said:
			
		

> I guess I'm to old for this conversation, but I remember beating my sister in an old pc game called; Bang Bang. You had 2 canons in a 2-D landscape and a wind speed and you had to type in the angle and the strength of your shot (turn based off course) and if you hit the other's cannon you've won. Woohoo


I remember that game.  It was back in the day when the term "floppy disks" were referring to computer disks that were actually floppy.  For some reason, I always sucked at that game, and I have the feeling the reason is tied into why I am no good at pool.


----------



## scalem X (Sep 7, 2004)

Ah that's where my pool aim comes from! 
Well and now that I think of it, it's called : 'Bang Bang!'
forgot the !.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 7, 2004)

That's Worms!!


----------



## Seth God Of Chaos (Sep 8, 2004)

First game i ever played was wizards of wor on a commodore
honest to god i cant remember a damn thing about the game but it must have been fun because i remember the name


----------



## mac1 (Sep 17, 2004)

My first ever games console was a secondhand Binatone MK-10 (http://www.old-computers.com/museum/computer.asp?st=3&c=1038), It was a black and white pong machine, with loads of variations of pong all built into the machine, you could not buy games for it.

The first game I ever bought was Wongo on the Acorn Electron, you had to difuse bombs planted by terrorist along the great wall of china! It was average at best so I soon invested in an early (one screen at a time) platformer called Bugeyes.


----------



## aftermath (Sep 17, 2004)

the first game system i ever own was an nintendo, but the first game i ever played was either tennis (don't remeber exact name) or warzone for the atari

the first game i ever owned was mario bros/duck hunt. God i love duck hunt


----------



## mzarynn (Sep 18, 2004)

The first game I ever played was on my grandma's apple computer.  The bunny had to get through the maze to reach the carrot.  woo!

To my dismay, the only video game I ever owned in childhood was Sonic the Hedgehog.  We were never able to buy the games... just rent them.  I've remedied that situation since reaching adulthood.  But I am an excellent Sonic player because of it.  whatever that is worth

My first PC game was Round 42.  I would spend hours trying to get to the final 42nd level, only to eventually discover that after reaching 42 it just started over again at 1.... sigh....


----------



## Lament Du Lamia (Oct 27, 2004)

I remember the first video game system our mother got us. We were so excited. It was a nintendo. And i believe the first game we had for it was super mario bros. It was a good game. Though - the mickey mouse game kicked butt too.


----------



## Morning Star (Oct 27, 2004)

Mickey mouse console games were always winners, agreed. I love Mario for my gameboy too.


----------



## Quokka (Mar 27, 2005)

I remember we used to own some hand held games, including Mario cement mixer and a Donkey Kong one. I used to play on a mates Atari and pc, things like kings/ police/space quest. But the first one we owned was a Commodore 64 and two of the tapes we got with it was Phantom of the Asteriod and Head over Heals, loved those games though I never got anywhere near finishing either.


----------



## mahmer (Apr 19, 2005)

its silk worm from my amiga 500 plus(ah ah where are those good old days)


----------



## Eradius Lore (Apr 21, 2005)

the first game i ever owned was steel empires on the pc. where you get ten robots from mercurys to titans.. it is such a mint game


----------



## Leto (Apr 21, 2005)

Snoopy Tennis.


----------



## ASGARD (Apr 26, 2005)

My first game was doom it was great and still is.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Apr 26, 2005)

Ff7:d


----------



## Bladecutter (Apr 26, 2005)

I think mine was Sonic the Hedgehog 2 for Sega Genesis, thats as far back as i can remember.


----------



## Sooby (May 1, 2005)

Elite fot the BBC Micrcomputer. And Chuckie Egg


----------



## dustinzgirl (May 2, 2005)

I had a commodore 64 where you "programmed" in your own games, and for christmas one year we got an atari with pong, frogger, pole position (?) and pit fall


----------



## Neon (May 2, 2005)

Oooh I loved my commodore 64, it was such a great system.


----------



## Esioul (May 2, 2005)

Chip's Challange....


----------



## stelfox1 (May 6, 2005)

My first game was Combat on the Atari 2600. Jeez at the time it was a miracle of modern technology.


----------



## Animaiden (May 12, 2005)

The first game "I" (ie. my parents) owned was Jill of the Jungle for the PC.  Scorched Earth also.  Both were great games.


----------



## Rahl Windsong (May 12, 2005)

A game called Starflight, this was back in the day of the 4.5 Mhz PC with only two 5.25" floppy drives and no hard drive. Excellent game on an epic scale I think it took me 2 months to finish that game and it came on two floppy disks.


----------



## Wanderer (May 15, 2005)

I think it was Werner (or something like that) on Commodore 64. that was great thing that C64, I think I still have it somewhere in the basement


----------



## HenryVI (May 15, 2005)

can't recall... but first i remember playing is Super Mario World on SNES


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (May 15, 2005)

Alex Kidd on Miracle World - built into my Sega Master System II


----------

